# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  المزارع و الحصان

## عاشقة الصمت

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center][[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/mwaextraedit2/backgrounds/1.gif');background-color:blue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]SIZE="6"] المزارع و الحصان




    إذا حـــــــار أمرك في معنيـين ولم تدر حيث الخطأ والصواب فخالف هـــــــــواك فإن الهوى يقود النفوس إلى ما يعـــــــاب
    لن تأخذ من وقتك الكثير ولكن لو إستوعبتها سيكون تأثيرها سنين
    من اجمل ما قرات …. المزارع والحصان
    المزارع والحصان
    وقع حصان أحد المزارعين في بئر مياه عميقة ولكنها جافة
    وأجهش الحيوان بالبكاء الشديد من الألم من أثر السقوط
    واستمر هكذا عدة ساعات
    كان المزارع خلالها يبحث الموقف ويفكر كيف يستعيد الحصان؟
    ولم يستغرق الأمر طويلاً كي يقنع نفسه بأن الحصان قد أصبح عجوزاً
    وأن تكلفة استخراجه تقترب من تكلفة شراء حصان آخر
    هذا إلى جانب أن البئر جافة منذ زمن طويل وتحتاج إلى ردمها بأي شكل.
    وهكذا نادى المزارع جيرانه وطلب منهم مساعدته في ردم البئر
    كي يحل مشكلتين في آن واحد، التخلص من البئر الجاف ودفن الحصان
    وبدأ الجميع بالمعاول والجواريف في جمع الأتربة والنفايات وإلقائها في
    في بادئ الأمر، أدرك الحصان حقيقة ما يجري
    حيث أخذ في الصهيل بصوت عال يملؤه الألم وطلب النجدة
    وبعد قليل من الوقت اندهش الجميع لانقطاع صوت الحصان فجأة
    وبعد عدد قليل من الجواريف، نظر المزارع إلى داخل البئر وقد صعق لمارآه
    فقد وجد الحصان مشغولاً بهز ظهره
    فكلما سقطت عليه الأتربة يرميها بدوره على الأرض
    ويرتفع هو بمقدار خطوة واحدة لأعلى وهكذا استمر الحال
    الكل يلقي الأوساخ إلى داخل البئر فتقع على ظهر الحصان
    فيهز ظهره فتسقط على الأرض حيث يرتفع خطوة بخطوة إلى أعلى
    وبعد الفترة اللازمة لملء البئر
    اقترب الحصان للاعلى وقفز قفزة بسيطة وصل بها إلى خارج البئربسلام
    كذلك الحياة تلقي بأوجاعها وأثقالها عليك
    كلما حاولت أن تنسى همومك فهي لن تنساك
    وسوف تواصل إلقاء نفسها
    وكل مشكلة تواجهك في الحياة هي حفنة تراب
    يجب أن تنفضهاعن ظهرك حتى تتغلب عليها
    وترتفع بذلك خطوة للأعلى
    انفض جانبا وخذ خطوة فوقه
    لتجد نفسك يوما على القمة
    لا تتوقف ولا تستسلم أبدا
    مهما شعرت أن الآخرين يريدون دفنك حيا
    اجعل قلبك خالياً من الهموم
    اجعل عقلك خالياً من القلق
    عش حياتك ببساطة
    أكثر من العطاء وتوقع المصاعب
    توقع أن تأخذ القليل
    توكل على الله واطمئن لعدالته[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN][/ALIGN][/SIZE][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]
    .

----------


## RoMa91

:Icon18:

----------


## العالي عالي

قصة رائعة وفيها من العبر الكثير

----------

